# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  هدفمند و درست درس بخونید ! (فوق مهم)

## mahdi_artur

*بخون کامل
تا کنکور 1400 ... 230 روز باقی داریم.
از طرفی برای قبولی پزشکی* به این  درصدا نیاز داری:
*هر رشته تاپ دیگه ای غیر از دندونم همین درصدارو نیاز داره؛ دندون یکم بهتر نیازه
*کارنامه آخرین قبولی نباید درصداش بیشتر از اینا باشه

ادبیات= 45 (12 از 25 تست)
عربی= 60 (15 از 25 تست)
معارف= 60 (15 از 25 تست)
زبان= 60 (15 از 25 تست)
ریاضی= 50 (15 از 30 تست)
زیست= 50 (25 از 50 تست)
فیزیک= 45 (14 از 30 تست)
شیمی= 35 (13 از 35 تست)

در مجموع باید 124 تست از 245 تست کنکور رو (بدون احتساب زمین) درست جواب بدی تا پزشک بشی!
به نظرت خیلی کار سختیه؟!

برای ادبیات [12 سوال]
1 تست از 3 تست معنی لغت 
1 تست از 3 تست املای لغت
2 تست از 4 تست آرایه های ادبی
3 تست از 5 تست زبان فارسی 
5 تست از 9 تست قرابت معنایی
 برای رسیدن به پزشکی کافی بود.
(تاریخ ادبیات که مینالین از دستش کو؟ 2 تست از 3 تست املا و لغت کووو؟ نصف قرابت کجاست؟)

برای عربی [15 سوال]
7 تست از 10 تست ترجمه
3 تست از 3 تست تحلیل صرفی
1 تست از 1 تست ضبط الحرکات
4 تست از 7 تست قواعد (اهمیت معنی لغات در حل تست های قواعد)
برای رسیدن به پزشکی کافی بود.
(درک مطلب که خودتونو کشتین واسش کو؟ با این که درک مطلب 99 به مراتب ساده تر از 98 بود ولی کو کجاست؟)

برای دینی [15 سوال]
8 تست از 9 سوال پایه دهم
7 تست از 8 سوال پایه یازدهم
برای رسیدن به پزشکی کافی بود.
(دینی دوازدهم هم پرررررر ولی پزشکی یسسسس!)

برای زبان [15 سوال]
4 تست از 4 تست گرامر 
7 تست از 8 تست لغات 
4 تست از 5 تست کلوزتست 
برای رسیدن به پزشکی کافی بود.
(ریدینگ اصلا نیازی داشت به نگاه کردن سر جلسه؟ اونی که لغت و گرامرش اوکی بود الان روی صندلی پزشکیه)

برای ریاضی [15 سوال]
2 تست تابع  درجه دو
2 تست مفهوم تابع
1 تست قدرمطلق
3 تست معکوس تابع
2 تست لگاریتم
4 تست مثلثات
1 تست احتمال
برای رسیدن به پزشکی کافی بود.
(یعنی این 7 تا مبحث که نصف ریاضیم نمیشه رو نمیرسید بخونید تو این 230 روز؟)

برای زیست [25 سوال]
8 تست از 16 تست پایه دهم
10 تست از 19 تست پایه یازدهم
7 تست از 15 تست پایه دوازدهم
برای رسیدن به پزشکی کافی بود.
اینطور بگیم که 35 تست 99 از مباحث پایه بود 
یعنی کسی که روی مطالب پایه یه تسلط 70 درصد
داشت میتونست 25 تست از 35 تست پایه رو بزنه 
حالا گور بابای 10 تا تست ترکیبی بین پایه و دوازدهم 
که کمتر از این حرفام شاید بود تستای ترکیبی پایه و 12هم
بازم 12هم پرررررر و پزشکی یسسسسسسس!

برای فیزیک [14 سوال]
3 سوال از 4 سوال حرکت شناسی
4 سوال از 6 سوال نوسان و امواج
2 سوال از 3 سوال فشار
1 سوال از 2 سوال دما و گرما
2 سوال از 3 سوال الکتریسیته ساکن
2 سوال از 2 سوال اتمی و هسته ای
برای رسیدن به پزشکی کافی بود.
(جاری و مداراش که بچه ها رو زهر ترک کرده کو؟
مغناطیس و القا که اتفاقا فصل ساده یم هست کجاست؟
دینامیک که نفری 1200 تا تست واسش میزنید تا 2 تا سوالشو سر جلسه بزنید کجاست؟)

برای شیمی: [13 تست]
13 سوال از 18 سوال مسئله
یا
4 سوال از 11 سوال پایه دهم
5 سوال از 13 سوال پایه یازدهم
4 سوال از 11 سوال پایه دوازدهم
برای رسیدن به پزشکی کافی بود.
(شیمی 99 سخت بود ولی 13 تست از 35 تست اگر مسلط باشید خیلی سخته جواب دادنش؟)

نتیجه گیری:
حالا که چی؟ وقت ما رو الکی گرفتی که بگی نمیخواد مسلط بشید روی همه مباحث؟ برو حاجی رد کارت تو
نه ، آدم ساده نیستم که بیام یه مشت چرت ببافم و برم
نمیخوام بگم که مسلط نشید روی همه مباحث 
اتفاقا میگم کامل مسلط بشید و حسابی تست بزنید
ولی هدفمند و درست درس بخونید
قبولیای امسال آدمای خاصی نبودن
فقط خاص و هدفمند درس خوندن
و هدفمند سر جلسه ظاهر شدن
اگه دقت کنید اکثرشون یه حالت عجیب و غریبی داشتن
یه نفر به شیمی نرسیده بود یه نفر فلان درسو کامل نخونده بود و ...
ولی همه شون دقیقا میدونستن سر جلسه قرار چیکار کنن و همون کارو هم کردن
اصل و مغز کلامم اینه:
مثلا توی درس ریاضی کنکور حتی اگر فوق آسون هم باشه
شما اگه 60 تا 70 درصد مطالبم پاس کنید سر جلسه 
میتونید به رتبه سه رقمی حتی فکر کنید
واقعا نیاز نیست روی 100 درصد مطالب سرمایه گذاری کرده باشید.
چه بسا خیلی از شما ها روی 100 درصد مطالب تسلط 30 درصدی داشتید امسال و قبول نشدین
خیلی از بچه ها تا عید فقط رگباری دارن ماست مالی میکنن 
هول هولکی میخونن درسارو تا به آزمون برسن یا تا عید ببندن
وقتی بعد عید نتیجه اولین سنجش میاد درصدا این شکلیه:
ادب16/عرب40/دین50/زبان10
ریاضی10/زیست20/فیزیک10/شیمی15
این آقا/خانوم همه مطالبو خونده ولی تسلط کامل نداره روی هیچ کدوم
میاد مسلط بشه دیگه دیر شده، کلی تست و مرور باقیه.
ولی از الآن اگه دقیقا تکلیف خودتونو سر جلسه مشخص کنید
اگه یه مطلبی که میخواید تست شو قطعی بزنیدو واقعا مسلط بشید و بترکونیدش
قطعا سر جلسه هم تکلیف تون با خودتون مشخصه
و تا شب کنکور روی مطلبی که سرمایه گذاری کردین دارین کار میکنین
دیگه گیج نمیزنن که حالا من چیکار باید کنم؟!
230 روز باقیه
160 روز جمع کنن اونایی که هنوز شروع نکردن 
اینم برنامه وآزمون =* http://forum.konkur.in/thread74565.html*
70 روزم جمع بندی 
به خدا کافیه
یه یا علی بگید و شروع کنید

اگرم که شروع کردین حواستون باشه بعد عید آزمونای جامع ازتون چه انتظاری دارن
یه سری تون انقدر غرق 4 تا آزمون مرحله ای کانون شدین که اصلا از اصل مطلبی که کنکور ازتون میخواد خارج شدین ، این کار بد نیست ولی همیشه نیم نگاهیم به یه آزمون جامع مثل کنکور داشته باشید و بفهمید که آزمون اصلی اون موقعست نه الآن

**حالا ممکنه کسی این تاپیکو 4 ماه بعد ببینه اون موقع عاقلانه اش
اینه که دیگه جا نمیزنه و تمام تلاششو میکنه روی همین درصدا جمع کنه درسارو*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*و یه مطلب دیگه:
ممکنه بد برداشت کنید از متن و شایدم خوشحال بشید از درصدا
**اولا* *کنکور 1400 مشخص نیست سطح دانش آموزان و سوالات به چه شکل باشه پس درصد ها میتونه متفاوت باشه
مثلا کنکور 98 که کنکور ساده ای بود همین درصد ها رتبه 7000 منطقه یک میدادن
**ثانیا* *این درصد ها رو به این دلیل قرار دادم تا بدونید کنکور سخت خیلی بهتر از کنکور آسونه
**ثالثا* *اگر کنکور 1400 کنکور سختی هم نباشه باز کسی که مسلط نیست و به بند آخر مطلبی که نوشتم توجه نداشته باشه نمیتونه ازش نتیجه بگیره
**رابعا* *اگر کنکور 1400 هم سخت باشه (که یقینا همینطوره) باید ذهن تون آماده باشه که قرار نیست با درصد های 70 و 80 قبول بشید و با این درصدا در یک کنکور سخت مثل 99 و یا 94 بچه ها پزشکی قبول شدن
چه بسا خیلی از شما ها با خیال این که 99 هم مثل 98 کنکور آسونیه رفتید سر جلسه و یکی از علل شکست تون هم همین دیدگاه بوده که خودتون رو سر جلسه باختید
پس بهتره آدم برای هر شرایطی آماده کنه خودشو
این مطلب از مطلب اصلی شاید جا افتاده 
موفق باشید*

----------


## میلاد زد

> *و یه مطلب دیگه:
> ممکنه بد برداشت کنید از متن و شایدم خوشحال بشید از درصدا
> **اولا* *کنکور 1400 مشخص نیست سطح دانش آموزان و سوالات به چه شکل باشه پس درصد ها میتونه متفاوت باشه
> مثلا کنکور 98 که کنکور ساده ای بود همین درصد ها رتبه 7000 منطقه یک میدادن
> **ثانیا* *این درصد ها رو به این دلیل قرار دادم تا بدونید کنکور سخت خیلی بهتر از کنکور آسونه
> **ثالثا* *اگر کنکور 1400 کنکور سختی هم نباشه باز کسی که مسلط نیست و به بند آخر مطلبی که نوشتم توجه نداشته باشه نمیتونه ازش نتیجه بگیره
> **رابعا* *اگر کنکور 1400 هم سخت باشه (که یقینا همینطوره) باید ذهن تون آماده باشه که قرار نیست با درصد های 70 و 80 قبول بشید و با این درصدا در یک کنکور سخت مثل 99 و یا 94 بچه ها پزشکی قبول شدن
> چه بسا خیلی از شما ها با خیال این که 99 هم مثل 98 کنکور آسونیه رفتید سر جلسه و یکی از علل شکست تون هم همین دیدگاه بوده که خودتون رو سر جلسه باختید
> پس بهتره آدم برای هر شرایطی آماده کنه خودشو
> ...


 مهدیجان شما چندمین کنکورته و ایا مشاور داری

----------


## Amirsh23

> مهدیجان شما چندمین کنکورته و ایا مشاور داری


اقا مهدی خودش یه مشاور تمام عیاره . عجب

----------


## میلاد زد

> اقا مهدی خودش یه مشاور تمام عیاره . عجب


عجب نمیدونستم

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi_artur


و یه مطلب دیگه:
ممکنه بد برداشت کنید از متن و شایدم خوشحال بشید از درصدا
اولا کنکور 1400 مشخص نیست سطح دانش آموزان و سوالات به چه شکل باشه پس درصد ها میتونه متفاوت باشه
مثلا کنکور 98 که کنکور ساده ای بود همین درصد ها رتبه 7000 منطقه یک میدادن
ثانیا این درصد ها رو به این دلیل قرار دادم تا بدونید کنکور سخت خیلی بهتر از کنکور آسونه
ثالثا اگر کنکور 1400 کنکور سختی هم نباشه باز کسی که مسلط نیست و به بند آخر مطلبی که نوشتم توجه نداشته باشه نمیتونه ازش نتیجه بگیره
رابعا اگر کنکور 1400 هم سخت باشه (که یقینا همینطوره) باید ذهن تون آماده باشه که قرار نیست با درصد های 70 و 80 قبول بشید و با این درصدا در یک کنکور سخت مثل 99 و یا 94 بچه ها پزشکی قبول شدن
چه بسا خیلی از شما ها با خیال این که 99 هم مثل 98 کنکور آسونیه رفتید سر جلسه و یکی از علل شکست تون هم همین دیدگاه بوده که خودتون رو سر جلسه باختید
پس بهتره آدم برای هر شرایطی آماده کنه خودشو
این مطلب از مطلب اصلی شاید جا افتاده 
موفق باشید



مطلبتون خیلی خوب بود استاد
فقط  به نکته
شاید کنکور طوری طرح شه که کسی که تسلط کامل داره روی یه کتابی نتونه اون تسلطتش رو توی کنکور حفظ کنه برای همین من فکر می کنم که زیست دوازدهم نخونه حتی 50 هم نمی تونه بزنه توی کنکوری مثل 99.
خیلیا رو می شناسم شیمی خیلی خوب بودن.کامل خونده بودن ولی کنکور 35 زدن.پس نمیشه انتظار داشت کسی که 50 درصد مطالبو می خونه 35 درصد رو حتما بزنه.

*

----------


## Fatemeh.brd

> *
> 
> مطلبتون خیلی خوب بود استاد
> فقط  به نکته
> شاید کنکور طوری طرح شه که کسی که تسلط کامل داره روی یه کتابی نتونه اون تسلطتش رو توی کنکور حفظ کنه برای همین من فکر می کنم که زیست دوازدهم نخونه حتی 50 هم نمی تونه بزنه توی کنکوری مثل 99.
> خیلیا رو می شناسم شیمی خیلی خوب بودن.کامل خونده بودن ولی کنکور 35 زدن.پس نمیشه انتظار داشت کسی که 50 درصد مطالبو می خونه 35 درصد رو حتما بزنه.
> 
> *


بنظرتون نظام جدید نیازه رو مسائل زیست کار کنه؟(زده ممنوع ولی ۹۹ گفتن مسئله داشته)

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> بنظرتون نظام جدید نیازه رو مسائل زیست کار کنه؟(زده ممنوع ولی ۹۹ گفتن مسئله داشته)


*99 مسئله ای که با فرمول و عدد حل بشه نداشت......خودم هم همه سوالات مسئله محور کنکور رو جواب دادم و تنها چیزی که نیاز داره فهم صحیح سوال و قدرت تحلیل درست هست 
سوال های ژنتیک توی نظام جدید نیاز به درک مفاهیم و سرعت عمل داره*

----------


## Fatemeh.brd

> *99 مسئله ای که با فرمول و عدد حل بشه نداشت......خودم هم همه سوالات مسئله محور کنکور رو جواب دادم و تنها چیزی که نیاز داره فهم صحیح سوال و قدرت تحلیل درست هست 
> سوال های ژنتیک توی نظام جدید نیاز به درک مفاهیم و سرعت عمل داره*


ممنون
من ۹۹شرکت نکردم 
این حرف هم تو یه کلیپی از نشرالگو آقای هاشمی گفتن

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> ممنون
> من ۹۹شرکت نکردم 
> این حرف هم تو یه کلیپی از نشرالگو آقای هاشمی گفتن


خواهش میکنم

چیزی که کتاب درسی ممنوع اعلام کرده سوالاتی هستن که ازطریق فرمول و احتمالات ریاضیات و عدد به دست میاد.....ولی طرح سوالاتی که براساس مفاهیم به جواب میرسن ممنوع نیست

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Fatemeh.brd


بنظرتون نظام جدید نیازه رو مسائل زیست کار کنه؟(زده ممنوع ولی ۹۹ گفتن مسئله داشته)


مسائل محاسباتی مثل نظام قدیم که نه.ولی یه سری تست ها هستن بیشتر جنبه ی مفهومی ولی یکم عدد هم قاطیه*

----------


## Fatemeh.brd

ممنون

----------


## mahdi_artur

> مهدیجان شما چندمین کنکورته و ایا مشاور داری


دوست عزیز من از وقتی اکانت قبلیتون هنوز بود شما رو میشناختم بعد شما بعد از گذشت 6 ماه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *
> 
> مطلبتون خیلی خوب بود استاد
> فقط  به نکته
> شاید کنکور طوری طرح شه که کسی که تسلط کامل داره روی یه کتابی نتونه اون تسلطتش رو توی کنکور حفظ کنه برای همین من فکر می کنم که زیست دوازدهم نخونه حتی 50 هم نمی تونه بزنه توی کنکوری مثل 99.
> خیلیا رو می شناسم شیمی خیلی خوب بودن.کامل خونده بودن ولی کنکور 35 زدن.پس نمیشه انتظار داشت کسی که 50 درصد مطالبو می خونه 35 درصد رو حتما بزنه.
> 
> *


*کنکور 94 که برگزار شد همه دبیرا اتفاق نظر داشتن که دیگه شیمی نمیتونه از این سخت تر باشه
دقیق یادمه آقای علمداری سر همایش شون میگفت = شیمی 94 اوج شیمی کنکور بود 
ولی 99 چی دادن؟
مهارت روبرو شدن با هر مدل سوالی قطعا مهمترین مهارتیه که یه کنکوری باید داشته باشه 
 کنکور هر چقدرم که ساده باشه در نهایت درصد خاصی پزشکی میده
مثلا کنکور 98 هم که ساده بود این درصدا کف قبولی پزشکی بودن = 
 ادبیات 60عربی 70*
*دینی 80*
*زبان 70* 
*ریاضی 50*
*زیست 70*
*فیزیک 50*
*شیمی 60 - 70

بیشتر هدفم از این همه نوشتن و کسب آمار این بود که بگم:
مطالعه عمقی باشه هر چقدرم که کنکور سخت بیاد میشه قبول شد 

مطلبی که در مورد زیست گفتین شاید به همون مهارت روبرو شدن با انواع مدل سوال برگرده
کسی که زیست دهم و یازدهم رو کامل با تسلط بالا بسته باشه قطعا میتونست و میتونه 25 سوال از 35 سوال رو بزنه 
و مهارت روبرو شدن با سوالات رو هم تمرین کنه قبل آزمون تا ذهنش با دیدن سوالات دوازدهم بهم نریزه
همون طور که شما وقتی دوم تا پیش رو کامل مسلط شدین مهارت آزمون رو که تمرین میکردین به این موضوع 
دقت داشتین که سوالات وقت گیر رو بگذارید برای دور دوم این فردم قطعا با تمرین میتونه سوالات دوازدهم رو پیدا کنه (حتی اگر هیچی از دوازدهم نخونده باشه، مثلا فردی بخواد از 5 ماه دیگه استارت بزنه و فرصت مطالعه کامل رو نداشته باشه)
مثلا من به کسی که 4 ماه دیگه تازه میخواد زیست نظام جدید رو استارت بزنه هیچ وقت نمیگم بیاد زیست دهم تا دوازدهم رو کلی خوانی کنه و یه تسلط نسبی روی همه مطالب داشته باشه ، بهتره این شخص بیاد زیست پایه رو خیلی دقیق و با تست زیاد جمع کنه و اگر فرصت کرد زیست دوازدهم رو کلی خوانی کنه که اگر سوال ساده ای مطرح شد بزنه یا سوالات ترکیبی با پایه رو شناسایی کنه و پاسخ نده اون ها رو.

بحث شیمی جدای از مطالعه مباحث و حذف کردن بود که می فرمایید 
چون در صورتی که مطالعه شم کرده بودن باز سوالات وقت گیر بود و باید رد میشدن و اگر دقت کنید مثلا برای زیست گفتم دهم یازدهم رو کسی کامل مسلط بوده میتونسته 50 بزنه ولی برای شیمی هیچ کدوم از پایه ها رو حذف نکردم
چون بقول شما اگر کسی هم کامل مطالعه ش میکرد باز مجبور میشد رد بشه از سوالات بسیار وقت گیر  

در کل احتمال این که سوالات کنکور سال های آینده (مثلا 1404) سخت تر از 99 بشه هست و نمیشه درصدی تعیین کرد ولی این تاپیک قطعا برای تغییر ذهنیت دوستانی که با این ایده اومدن کنکور بدن که همه درس ها رو باید بالای 70 80 درصد بزنیم تا قبول بشیم خیلی میتونه کمک کننده باشه.
چون یه جورایی کنکور 98 با ساده بودن بی اساسش ذهنیت دانش آموزان رو نسبت به درصد ها خراب کرد، وقتی درصد رتبه های زیر 1000 کشوری رو سنجش منتشر کرد تقریبا همه بچه ها با دیدن میانگین درصد ها ناامید شده بودن از خودشون ولی کنکور 98 یک استثنا بود و بطور کلی ممکن نیست سطح سوالات 98 دوباره تکرار بشه (با توجه به افزایش جمعیت سال به سال داوطلبین و فشرده شدن رقابت ها)*

----------


## میلاد زد

> دوست عزیز من از وقتی اکانت قبلیتون هنوز بود شما رو میشناختم بعد شما بعد از گذشت 6 ماه


 ما از همون ابتدا به شخص شما ارادت داشتیم منتها چون من اطلاعات وبیوگرافی ومشخصات افراد رو نمیخونم نمیدونستم شما مشاورین به هرحال ارادت

----------


## indomitable

*خیلی ممنون از تاپیک مفید و به جات!!!
منم امسال این ذهنیت هارو کنار گذاشتم.ذهنیت هایی مثل:
۱.یه سال کنکور اسونه یه سال سخت
۲.کنکور ریاضی تو منطقه سه اسون میشه قبول شد!!!
۳.توی کنکور ریاضی عمومیارو بالا بزنی قبولی!!!!!(امسال از این شکست خوردم ب شدت)
به جای اینا این ذهنیت رو در خودم ایجاد کردم:
کنکور ۱۴۰۰ ممکنه سخت باشه ممکنه راحت باشه به هرحال ۲۳۵ تا سوال میدن که تو هرکدوم رو بلد بودی میزنی هرکدوم رو بلد نبودی نمیزنی.*

----------


## Eli..

ممنون به خاطر تاپیکای خوب و انگیزشی تون

----------


## amir1376

> *خیلی ممنون از تاپیک مفید و به جات!!!
> منم امسال این ذهنیت هارو کنار گذاشتم.ذهنیت هایی مثل:
> ۱.یه سال کنکور اسونه یه سال سخت
> ۲.کنکور ریاضی تو منطقه سه اسون میشه قبول شد!!!
> ۳.توی کنکور ریاضی عمومیارو بالا بزنی قبولی!!!!!(امسال از این شکست خوردم ب شدت)
> به جای اینا این ذهنیت رو در خودم ایجاد کردم:
> کنکور ۱۴۰۰ ممکنه سخت باشه ممکنه راحت باشه به هرحال ۲۳۵ تا سوال میدن که تو هرکدوم رو بلد بودی میزنی هرکدوم رو بلد نبودی نمیزنی.*


*اتفاقا منطقه 3 واسه رشته ریاضی خیلی هم بد قبولی میده و میشه حکایت اون بنده خدایی که 4 منطقه 3 شد و کامپیوتر شریف نیاورد 
ولی رشته ریاضی اگه خوب بخونی ریسک قبول نشدنت صفره مطمعن باش*  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Saturn8

به به بازم ترکوندی مهدی جان عجب تاپیکی

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir1376


اتفاقا منطقه 3 واسه رشته ریاضی خیلی هم بد قبولی میده و میشه حکایت اون بنده خدایی که 4 منطقه 3 شد و کامپیوتر شریف نیاورد 
ولی رشته ریاضی اگه خوب بخونی ریسک قبول نشدنت صفره مطمعن باش 


به والله من اصن به مهندسیا نه  علاقه دارم نه استعدادشونو،من دبیری فیزیک دوس دارم به طور دیوانه وار....امسال اونو با هشت هزار حتی مجازم نشدم 
حالا سال بعد دبیری فیزیک نخواستن من چیکار کنم*

----------


## rz1

*خيلي خوب بود خدا خيرتون بده*

----------


## melodii

همیشه تلاش میکنید که به داوطلبان روحیه و انگیزه بدید؛ واقعا کارتون قابل تحسین هست

----------


## amir1376

> *
> به والله من اصن به مهندسیا نه  علاقه دارم نه استعدادشونو،من دبیری فیزیک دوس دارم به طور دیوانه وار....امسال اونو با هشت هزار حتی مجازم نشدم 
> حالا سال بعد دبیری فیزیک نخواستن من چیکار کنم*


*فرهنگیان شانسیه کلا و خیلی به پذیرشش توی سالای مختلف بستگی داره و ممکنه یه سال هم نخوان کلا تو شهر و منطقه شما !! 
بنظرم نمیشه صرفا یک دبیری خاص رو هدف قرار داد 
*

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir1376


فرهنگیان شانسیه کلا و خیلی به پذیرشش توی سالای مختلف بستگی داره و ممکنه یه سال هم نخوان کلا تو شهر و منطقه شما !! 
بنظرم نمیشه صرفا یک دبیری خاص رو هدف قرار داد 



مگ دست خودشونه نخوان!!!!
فکر کنم رتبه های زیر صد هرجا بخوان میتونن برن دیک؟یعمی اگ زیر صد بشم حتی اگ فرهنگیان نخواد میتونم برم؟

درمورد دبیری های دیگ میدونم اگ برم ابتدایی بوهارو بدبخت میکنم!درمورد دبیری ریاضی هم من هندسم ضعیفه فکر نکنم بتونم توش خوب باشم*

----------


## AmirXD

> *اتفاقا منطقه 3 واسه رشته ریاضی خیلی هم بد قبولی میده و میشه حکایت اون بنده خدایی که 4 منطقه 3 شد و کامپیوتر شریف نیاورد 
> ولی رشته ریاضی اگه خوب بخونی ریسک قبول نشدنت صفره مطمعن باش*


من در مورد این مناطق سر در نمیارم 
ولی چرا همه رو میدیدم میگفتن منظقه سه بودن مزیته؟
اگه بد قبولی میده دیگه مزیتش چیه؟

----------


## n3gin2000

باس میگفتیدجان خودت بخوان :Yahoo (4): 
آخه ماهاکه مامانمون دوسمون نداره فقط پناه میبریم به بابامون :Yahoo (1): 
وقتایی هم مثل الان که بابامون باهامون قهره :Yahoo (22): بی کس ترین آدم دنیامیشیم وتولاک خودمونیم :Yahoo (4): 
ر.ا:مرسی ازتاپیک عالیتون :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> من در مورد این مناطق سر در نمیارم 
> ولی چرا همه رو میدیدم میگفتن منظقه سه بودن مزیته؟
> اگه بد قبولی میده دیگه مزیتش چیه؟


منطقه سه بودن میگن مزیته
به این دلیل که داوطلبین منطقه سه در برخی شهرای کوچیک و روستاها و مناطق بسیار ضعیف از نظر امکانات گزینش ناحیه ای میشن 
مثلا همین امسال با رتبه 8000 منطقه سه و چند ده هزار کشوری تونستن بندرعباس پزشکی روزانه قبول بشن (داوطلبای یه سری شهرای خاص مثل میناب)
یه سری کد رشته هام همیشه مختص داوطلبای منطقه سه یه سری استانا بصورت کد رشته های اصلاحات بعد از منتشر شدن دفترچه میاد که دانشگاه آزاد و یه سری پردیس و روزانه ها چند نفری برمیدارن از منطقه سه
اینا همه اش مزیته
در کل قبولی بیشتر به رتبه کشوری وابسته ست نه منطقه 
به هر حال قبولی منطقه سه و یک داخل یه دانشگاه رتبه کشوری و تراز نزدیکی بهم داشتن

----------


## reyhanesarjaz

*سلام بچه ها
تروخدا محض رضای خدا یکی منو راهنمایی کنه واسه تست سخت حل کردن بعد از شیمی مبتکران ....شیمی ای کیو یا شیمی تک پایه های میکرو*

----------


## Hisen

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reyhanesarjaz


سلام بچه ها
تروخدا محض رضای خدا یکی منو راهنمایی کنه واسه تست سخت حل کردن بعد از شیمی مبتکران ....شیمی ای کیو یا شیمی تک پایه های میکرو


به توصیه دکتر مهدی آرتور : کتاب آیکیو شیمی ( آیکیو پلاس نه ها ) آیکیووووو خالی . قربانیان و الفتی .
*

----------


## Ham1

> *بخون کامل
> تا کنکور 1400 ... 230 روز باقی داریم.
> از طرفی برای قبولی پزشکی* به این  درصدا نیاز داری:
> *هر رشته تاپ دیگه ای غیر از دندونم همین درصدارو نیاز داره؛ دندون یکم بهتر نیازه
> *کارنامه آخرین قبولی نباید درصداش بیشتر از اینا باشه
> 
> ادبیات= 45 (12 از 25 تست)
> عربی= 60 (15 از 25 تست)
> معارف= 60 (15 از 25 تست)
> ...


سلام
بنظرتون به جای مثلثات چه مبحثی رو میشه جایگزین کرد؟
بعد اینکه میگن بدون خوندن مثلثات نمیشه تابع جواب داد، درسته؟

----------


## melisa99

*مرسی خیلی خوب نوشتین و دوستانی که مطلبتون رو تکمیل کردن هم خیلی خوب نوشته بودن 




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi_artur


بخون کامل
تا کنکور 1400 ... 230 روز باقی داریم.
از طرفی برای قبولی پزشکی* به این  درصدا نیاز داری:
*هر رشته تاپ دیگه ای غیر از دندونم همین درصدارو نیاز داره؛ دندون یکم بهتر نیازه
*کارنامه آخرین قبولی نباید درصداش بیشتر از اینا باشه

ادبیات= 45 (12 از 25 تست)
عربی= 60 (15 از 25 تست)
معارف= 60 (15 از 25 تست)
زبان= 60 (15 از 25 تست)
ریاضی= 50 (15 از 30 تست)
زیست= 50 (25 از 50 تست)
فیزیک= 45 (14 از 30 تست)
شیمی= 35 (13 از 35 تست)

در مجموع باید 124 تست از 245 تست کنکور رو (بدون احتساب زمین) درست جواب بدی تا پزشک بشی!
به نظرت خیلی کار سختیه؟!

برای ادبیات [12 سوال]
1 تست از 3 تست معنی لغت 
1 تست از 3 تست املای لغت
2 تست از 4 تست آرایه های ادبی
3 تست از 5 تست زبان فارسی 
5 تست از 9 تست قرابت معنایی
 برای رسیدن به پزشکی کافی بود.
(تاریخ ادبیات که مینالین از دستش کو؟ 2 تست از 3 تست املا و لغت کووو؟ نصف قرابت کجاست؟)

برای عربی [15 سوال]
7 تست از 10 تست ترجمه
3 تست از 3 تست تحلیل صرفی
1 تست از 1 تست ضبط الحرکات
4 تست از 7 تست قواعد (اهمیت معنی لغات در حل تست های قواعد)
برای رسیدن به پزشکی کافی بود.
(درک مطلب که خودتونو کشتین واسش کو؟ با این که درک مطلب 99 به مراتب ساده تر از 98 بود ولی کو کجاست؟)

برای دینی [15 سوال]
8 تست از 9 سوال پایه دهم
7 تست از 8 سوال پایه یازدهم
برای رسیدن به پزشکی کافی بود.
(دینی دوازدهم هم پرررررر ولی پزشکی یسسسس!)

برای زبان [15 سوال]
4 تست از 4 تست گرامر 
7 تست از 8 تست لغات 
4 تست از 5 تست کلوزتست 
برای رسیدن به پزشکی کافی بود.
(ریدینگ اصلا نیازی داشت به نگاه کردن سر جلسه؟ اونی که لغت و گرامرش اوکی بود الان روی صندلی پزشکیه)

برای ریاضی [15 سوال]
2 تست تابع  درجه دو
2 تست مفهوم تابع
1 تست قدرمطلق
3 تست معکوس تابع
2 تست لگاریتم
4 تست مثلثات
1 تست احتمال
برای رسیدن به پزشکی کافی بود.
(یعنی این 7 تا مبحث که نصف ریاضیم نمیشه رو نمیرسید بخونید تو این 230 روز؟)

برای زیست [25 سوال]
8 تست از 16 تست پایه دهم
10 تست از 19 تست پایه یازدهم
7 تست از 15 تست پایه دوازدهم
برای رسیدن به پزشکی کافی بود.
اینطور بگیم که 35 تست 99 از مباحث پایه بود 
یعنی کسی که روی مطالب پایه یه تسلط 70 درصد
داشت میتونست 25 تست از 35 تست پایه رو بزنه 
حالا گور بابای 10 تا تست ترکیبی بین پایه و دوازدهم 
که کمتر از این حرفام شاید بود تستای ترکیبی پایه و 12هم
بازم 12هم پرررررر و پزشکی یسسسسسسس!

برای فیزیک [14 سوال]
3 سوال از 4 سوال حرکت شناسی
4 سوال از 6 سوال نوسان و امواج
2 سوال از 3 سوال فشار
1 سوال از 2 سوال دما و گرما
2 سوال از 3 سوال الکتریسیته ساکن
2 سوال از 2 سوال اتمی و هسته ای
برای رسیدن به پزشکی کافی بود.
(جاری و مداراش که بچه ها رو زهر ترک کرده کو؟
مغناطیس و القا که اتفاقا فصل ساده یم هست کجاست؟
دینامیک که نفری 1200 تا تست واسش میزنید تا 2 تا سوالشو سر جلسه بزنید کجاست؟)

برای شیمی: [13 تست]
13 سوال از 18 سوال مسئله
یا
4 سوال از 11 سوال پایه دهم
5 سوال از 13 سوال پایه یازدهم
4 سوال از 11 سوال پایه دوازدهم
برای رسیدن به پزشکی کافی بود.
(شیمی 99 سخت بود ولی 13 تست از 35 تست اگر مسلط باشید خیلی سخته جواب دادنش؟)

نتیجه گیری:
حالا که چی؟ وقت ما رو الکی گرفتی که بگی نمیخواد مسلط بشید روی همه مباحث؟ برو حاجی رد کارت تو
نه ، آدم ساده نیستم که بیام یه مشت چرت ببافم و برم
نمیخوام بگم که مسلط نشید روی همه مباحث 
اتفاقا میگم کامل مسلط بشید و حسابی تست بزنید
ولی هدفمند و درست درس بخونید
قبولیای امسال آدمای خاصی نبودن
فقط خاص و هدفمند درس خوندن
و هدفمند سر جلسه ظاهر شدن
اگه دقت کنید اکثرشون یه حالت عجیب و غریبی داشتن
یه نفر به شیمی نرسیده بود یه نفر فلان درسو کامل نخونده بود و ...
ولی همه شون دقیقا میدونستن سر جلسه قرار چیکار کنن و همون کارو هم کردن
اصل و مغز کلامم اینه:
مثلا توی درس ریاضی کنکور حتی اگر فوق آسون هم باشه
شما اگه 60 تا 70 درصد مطالبم پاس کنید سر جلسه 
میتونید به رتبه سه رقمی حتی فکر کنید
واقعا نیاز نیست روی 100 درصد مطالب سرمایه گذاری کرده باشید.
چه بسا خیلی از شما ها روی 100 درصد مطالب تسلط 30 درصدی داشتید امسال و قبول نشدین
خیلی از بچه ها تا عید فقط رگباری دارن ماست مالی میکنن 
هول هولکی میخونن درسارو تا به آزمون برسن یا تا عید ببندن
وقتی بعد عید نتیجه اولین سنجش میاد درصدا این شکلیه:
ادب16/عرب40/دین50/زبان10
ریاضی10/زیست20/فیزیک10/شیمی15
این آقا/خانوم همه مطالبو خونده ولی تسلط کامل نداره روی هیچ کدوم
میاد مسلط بشه دیگه دیر شده، کلی تست و مرور باقیه.
ولی از الآن اگه دقیقا تکلیف خودتونو سر جلسه مشخص کنید
اگه یه مطلبی که میخواید تست شو قطعی بزنیدو واقعا مسلط بشید و بترکونیدش
قطعا سر جلسه هم تکلیف تون با خودتون مشخصه
و تا شب کنکور روی مطلبی که سرمایه گذاری کردین دارین کار میکنین
دیگه گیج نمیزنن که حالا من چیکار باید کنم؟!
230 روز باقیه
160 روز جمع کنن اونایی که هنوز شروع نکردن 
اینم برنامه وآزمون = http://forum.konkur.in/thread74565.html
70 روزم جمع بندی 
به خدا کافیه
یه یا علی بگید و شروع کنید

اگرم که شروع کردین حواستون باشه بعد عید آزمونای جامع ازتون چه انتظاری دارن
یه سری تون انقدر غرق 4 تا آزمون مرحله ای کانون شدین که اصلا از اصل مطلبی که کنکور ازتون میخواد خارج شدین ، این کار بد نیست ولی همیشه نیم نگاهیم به یه آزمون جامع مثل کنکور داشته باشید و بفهمید که آزمون اصلی اون موقعست نه الآن

حالا ممکنه کسی این تاپیکو 4 ماه بعد ببینه اون موقع عاقلانه اش
اینه که دیگه جا نمیزنه و تمام تلاششو میکنه روی همین درصدا جمع کنه درسارو


*

----------


## V_buqs

- کی بود که واسه هممون برنامه درسی کامل مینوشت؟
+ مه لقا خانم  :Yahoo (4): 
مرسی استارتر از پست خوبت

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام
> بنظرتون به جای مثلثات چه مبحثی رو میشه جایگزین کرد؟
> بعد اینکه میگن بدون خوندن مثلثات نمیشه تابع جواب داد، درسته؟


هیچ بحثی
اگر تابع مادر ریاضی تجربی باشه
مثلثات قطعا پدرشه
هر فصلی که بخواید کار کنید تست ترکیبی و مستقیم مثلثات داخلش هست

----------


## mahdi_artur

یه هفته نیستم 100 تا تاپیک آپ شده؟
این جزو 100تای اول هم نبود :Yahoo (35): 
آپ

----------


## MehranWilson

چه بس تاپیک های این چنینی در سال هایی که کنکور به روال عادی و بدون استرس کرونا و شرایط برگزار میشد , بچه ها زدن

----------


## Erfan_brian

> یه هفته نیستم 100 تا تاپیک آپ شده؟
> این جزو 100تای اول هم نبود
> آپ


خودت و نوشته هات عالی و بی نظیره  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## ArthurMorgan

درود بر آقا مهدی 
چه روز ها و شب هایی که با بچه های ۹۹ و ایشون منتظر بودیم که نتایج بیاد
یادش بخیر :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Fawzi

*up *

دکتر جان بیا تو تاپیک و برنامتو مرور کن و غصه زمان رو نخور  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## indomitable

*up*

----------


## Matean

سلام بچه ها یه سوال داشتم.من امسال میخام کنکورریاضی بدم و برم رشته روانشناسی.واسه دانشگاه های برتر چه رتبه ای لازمه بنظرشما؟ هرچقد کارنامه ها رو گشتم هیچی پیدانکردم

----------


## darya.aram

> *بخون کامل
> تا کنکور 1400 ... 230 روز باقی داریم.
> از طرفی برای قبولی پزشکی* به این  درصدا نیاز داری:
> *هر رشته تاپ دیگه ای غیر از دندونم همین درصدارو نیاز داره؛ دندون یکم بهتر نیازه
> *کارنامه آخرین قبولی نباید درصداش بیشتر از اینا باشه
> 
> ادبیات= 45 (12 از 25 تست)
> عربی= 60 (15 از 25 تست)
> معارف= 60 (15 از 25 تست)
> ...


..................................................  ...................
عالی بود این تاپیک
موفق باشید

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام بچه ها یه سوال داشتم.من امسال میخام کنکورریاضی بدم و برم رشته روانشناسی.واسه دانشگاه های برتر چه رتبه ای لازمه بنظرشما؟ هرچقد کارنامه ها رو گشتم هیچی پیدانکردم


اگه هدفتون روانشناسیه که از طریق رشته ریاضی ظرفیت کمی پذیرش میشه(دفترچه انتخاب رشته سالهای قبل رو مطالعه کنید) و رتبه خوبی میخاد برای دانشگاه های برتر (زیر 5000 کشوری قطعا) و اینکه بیشتر خانوم پذیرش میشه
از طریق کنکور انسانی بهتره اقدام کنید
فکر نکنید چون ریاضیا کمتر هستن و کمتر سمت روانشناسی میرن پس شانستون بیشتره چون ظرفیت کمه اتفاقا شانستون کمتره و خیلی ظرفیت محدودی داره و بعضی سالها دانشگاه های برتر یکی دو نفر پذیرش میکنن که برای کل کشو خیلی کمه و رقابتو سخت میکنه

----------


## Matean

> اگه هدفتون روانشناسیه که از طریق رشته ریاضی ظرفیت کمی پذیرش میشه(دفترچه انتخاب رشته سالهای قبل رو مطالعه کنید) و رتبه خوبی میخاد برای دانشگاه های برتر (زیر 5000 کشوری قطعا) و اینکه بیشتر خانوم پذیرش میشه
> از طریق کنکور انسانی بهتره اقدام کنید
> فکر نکنید چون ریاضیا کمتر هستن و کمتر سمت روانشناسی میرن پس شانستون بیشتره چون ظرفیت کمه اتفاقا شانستون کمتره و خیلی ظرفیت محدودی داره و بعضی سالها دانشگاه های برتر یکی دو نفر پذیرش میکنن که برای کل کشو خیلی کمه و رقابتو سخت میکنه


عههههه جدن؟من دوسه ماه پیش رفته بودم پیش یه مشاور اون بهم گفت که از ریاضی خیلی اسونه و از انسانی خیلی سخت.حالابنظرشما ازتجربی اسونتره یا انسانی؟ چون من خودم رشتم تجربیه و احتمالن سوالات تجربی رو بهتراز انسانی حل کنم.پیشنهاد شما چیه

----------


## Shah1n

> عههههه جدن؟من دوسه ماه پیش رفته بودم پیش یه مشاور اون بهم گفت که از ریاضی خیلی اسونه و از انسانی خیلی سخت.حالابنظرشما ازتجربی اسونتره یا انسانی؟ چون من خودم رشتم تجربیه و احتمالن سوالات تجربی رو بهتراز انسانی حل کنم.پیشنهاد شما چیه


مشاور شما راست گفته اما نه برای دانشگاه های برتر چون در هر صورت شما نیاز به رتبه ی خوبی دارید
اما اگه دانشگاه های سطح پایینتر دولتی هم میخاید از ریاضی بهتره اقدام کنید چون راحتتره قبولی
برا دانشگاه های برتر در رشته های ریاضی و انسانی تا جایی که خبر دارم و شنیدم هردو رتبه خوبی میخوان تو انسانی به دلیل متقاضی بیشتر و تو ریاضی به دلیل ظرفیت کمتر
شما باید ببینید تو کدوم رشته میتونید رتبه بهتری کسب کنید که شانستون بیشتر باشه
بیشترین ظرفیت روانشناسی به ترتیب متعلق به انسانی، تجربی و بعد ریاضی هست
از تجربی اطلاعی ندارم اما من تو انتخاب رشته سال 96 گزینه های آخر رو روانشناسی دانشگاه های تهرانو زدم و اون سال رتبه م 4000 بود (رسته ریاضی منطقه دو) و تو کارنامه سبز خیلی با رتبه قبولی فاصله زیادی داشتم پس رتبه خوبی میخاد
از رشته تجربی اطلاع زیادی ندارم اما از اونجایی که متقاضی زیاده قطعا برای دانشگاه های برتر رتبه خوبی میخاد
به نظر من شما بین ریاضی و انسانی یکیو برید و ببینید کدوم براتون آسونتره و زیرگروه مربوطه به رشته روانشناسی و ضریب دروس رو ببینید و براسا اون تصمیم بگیرید اما در کل شانس قبولی روانشناسی(کلی میگم و نه دانشگاه های برتر) در رشته ریاضی بیشتره
از اونجایی هم که تجربی بودید و دروسی که خوندی با ریاضی مرتبط تر هست بهتره همون از رشته ریاضی اقدام کنید که شانستون بیشتر بشه
ایشالا که ظرفیت هم افزایش پیدا کنه اما خب اگه رتبه خوبی نیارید به هر دلیل(که امیدوارم این اتفاق نیفته) میتونید این رشته رو در دانشگاه دولتی بخونید و برای ارشد تلاش کنید پس ریاضی بهتر خواهد بود

----------


## ALI_2003

سلام خیلی مطلب خوبی بود ولی من  یک سوال دارم من تا الان قلم چی  میدادم و ترازم حول محور 5000 می چرخه  به نظر شما میتونم من هم پزشکی قبول بشم ؟ چه جوری ؟الان  از اواسط آبان تصمیم گرفتم عین چی  بخونم ولی صبحا چون مدرسه دارم مجبورم از ساعت 4 یعد از ظهر بخونم  تا 4 صبح فرداش بکوب سعی کردم بخونم به نظرتون میتونم پزشکی قبول بشم ؟ چه جوری میتونم درصد هام  رو بالا بیارم واقعا چه  جوری دیگه پوکیدم از بس که خوندم و نتیجه نگرفتم خواهشا هر کی میتونه کمکم کنه و راهنماییم کنه :Y (437):  :Y (437): :troll (1):

----------


## Matean

> مشاور شما راست گفته اما نه برای دانشگاه های برتر چون در هر صورت شما نیاز به رتبه ی خوبی دارید
> اما اگه دانشگاه های سطح پایینتر دولتی هم میخاید از ریاضی بهتره اقدام کنید چون راحتتره قبولی
> برا دانشگاه های برتر در رشته های ریاضی و انسانی تا جایی که خبر دارم و شنیدم هردو رتبه خوبی میخوان تو انسانی به دلیل متقاضی بیشتر و تو ریاضی به دلیل ظرفیت کمتر
> شما باید ببینید تو کدوم رشته میتونید رتبه بهتری کسب کنید که شانستون بیشتر باشه
> بیشترین ظرفیت روانشناسی به ترتیب متعلق به انسانی، تجربی و بعد ریاضی هست
> از تجربی اطلاعی ندارم اما من تو انتخاب رشته سال 96 گزینه های آخر رو روانشناسی دانشگاه های تهرانو زدم و اون سال رتبه م 4000 بود (رسته ریاضی منطقه دو) و تو کارنامه سبز خیلی با رتبه قبولی فاصله زیادی داشتم پس رتبه خوبی میخاد
> از رشته تجربی اطلاع زیادی ندارم اما از اونجایی که متقاضی زیاده قطعا برای دانشگاه های برتر رتبه خوبی میخاد
> به نظر من شما بین ریاضی و انسانی یکیو برید و ببینید کدوم براتون آسونتره و زیرگروه مربوطه به رشته روانشناسی و ضریب دروس رو ببینید و براسا اون تصمیم بگیرید اما در کل شانس قبولی روانشناسی(کلی میگم و نه دانشگاه های برتر) در رشته ریاضی بیشتره
> از اونجایی هم که تجربی بودید و دروسی که خوندی با ریاضی مرتبط تر هست بهتره همون از رشته ریاضی اقدام کنید که شانستون بیشتر بشه
> ایشالا که ظرفیت هم افزایش پیدا کنه اما خب اگه رتبه خوبی نیارید به هر دلیل(که امیدوارم این اتفاق نیفته) میتونید این رشته رو در دانشگاه دولتی بخونید و برای ارشد تلاش کنید پس ریاضی بهتر خواهد بود


ممنون واقعن دمت گرم

----------


## wonshower

> منطقه سه بودن میگن مزیته
> به این دلیل که داوطلبین منطقه سه در برخی شهرای کوچیک و روستاها و مناطق بسیار ضعیف از نظر امکانات گزینش ناحیه ای میشن 
> مثلا همین امسال با رتبه 8000 منطقه سه و چند ده هزار کشوری تونستن بندرعباس پزشکی روزانه قبول بشن (داوطلبای یه سری شهرای خاص مثل میناب)
> یه سری کد رشته هام همیشه مختص داوطلبای منطقه سه یه سری استانا بصورت کد رشته های اصلاحات بعد از منتشر شدن دفترچه میاد که دانشگاه آزاد و یه سری پردیس و روزانه ها چند نفری برمیدارن از منطقه سه
> اینا همه اش مزیته
> در کل قبولی بیشتر به رتبه کشوری وابسته ست نه منطقه 
> به هر حال قبولی منطقه سه و یک داخل یه دانشگاه رتبه کشوری و تراز نزدیکی بهم داشتن



بابااونجورم نیس دوستم با۲۰۰۰پزشکی نیاوردرفت پرستاری..منطقه سه هم هستیم ..تومنطقه سه زیرهزارشانس دارندخدایش

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط wonshower


بابااونجورم نیس دوستم با۲۰۰۰پزشکی نیاوردرفت پرستاری..منطقه سه هم هستیم ..تومنطقه سه زیرهزارشانس دارندخدایش


برای دبیری هم اینجوریه تو منطقه سه؟رشته ریاضی*

----------


## wonshower

> *
> 
> برای دبیری هم اینجوریه تو منطقه سه؟رشته ریاضی*


دبیری ام رتبع خیلی کم میخاد چهارهزار شایددعوت نکنن یااصلا مجازنشه

----------


## Sana77

> سلام خیلی مطلب خوبی بود ولی من  یک سوال دارم من تا الان قلم چی  میدادم و ترازم حول محور 5000 می چرخه  به نظر شما میتونم من هم پزشکی قبول بشم ؟ چه جوری ؟الان  از اواسط آبان تصمیم گرفتم عین چی  بخونم ولی صبحا چون مدرسه دارم مجبورم از ساعت 4 یعد از ظهر بخونم  تا 4 صبح فرداش بکوب سعی کردم بخونم به نظرتون میتونم پزشکی قبول بشم ؟ چه جوری میتونم درصد هام  رو بالا بیارم واقعا چه  جوری دیگه پوکیدم از بس که خوندم و نتیجه نگرفتم خواهشا هر کی میتونه کمکم کنه و راهنماییم کنه:troll (1):


سلام تونستن رو که میتونید 100 درصد اما به نظرم خوندنای شما ناقصه ببینید شما وقتی تو ازمون شرکت میکنید یعنی یا 100 درصد مطلبو میدونید یا هیچی نمیدونید .بهتره به جای بدو بدو که حتما به بودجه بندی برسید تسلط خودتون رو افزایش بدید

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط wonshower


دبیری ام رتبع خیلی کم میخاد چهارهزار شایددعوت نکنن یااصلا مجازنشه


یعنی چی؟اخه چرا؟*

----------


## MMdibi

یعنی دقیق نمیشه گفت، طرف با 1500 قبول نشده و یکی با 3900 قبول شده :Yahoo (21):

----------


## -Shirin-

UP

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*خلاصه که این تاپیکو خوب مطالعه کنید*

----------


## indomitable

*کاش یکیم درمورد رشته ریاضی حرف بزنه،
اینجا همه تجربین
یه خورده هم از معلمی حرف بزنید اخه همش از پزشکی حرف میزنید 
افسرده شدم خو*

----------


## thanks god

> *کاش یکیم درمورد رشته ریاضی حرف بزنه،
> اینجا همه تجربین
> یه خورده هم از معلمی حرف بزنید اخه همش از پزشکی حرف میزنید 
> افسرده شدم خو*


خخخخخ راست میگه ، ما ریاضیا همه امیدمون به فرهنگیان و شهید رجاییه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Saturn8

up

----------


## bestgirl3221

up

----------


## Saturn8

> یه هفته نیستم 100 تا تاپیک آپ شده؟
> این جزو 100تای اول هم نبود
> آپ


Up

----------


## ZAh_Akb

:Yahoo (100):

----------


## Niloofar Abii

> *کنکور 94 که برگزار شد همه دبیرا اتفاق نظر داشتن که دیگه شیمی نمیتونه از این سخت تر باشه
> دقیق یادمه آقای علمداری سر همایش شون میگفت = شیمی 94 اوج شیمی کنکور بود 
> ولی 99 چی دادن؟
> مهارت روبرو شدن با هر مدل سوالی قطعا مهمترین مهارتیه که یه کنکوری باید داشته باشه 
>  کنکور هر چقدرم که ساده باشه در نهایت درصد خاصی پزشکی میده
> مثلا کنکور 98 هم که ساده بود این درصدا کف قبولی پزشکی بودن = 
>  ادبیات 60عربی 70*
> *دینی 80*
> *زبان 70* 
> ...


ولی 98 تو 1401 دوباره تکرار شد 😂
سوالات نهایی سخت تر از کنکور بودن :/

----------


## LEA

*up*

----------

